# What's a 75BD LNIB worth ?



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Thinking of selling a LNIB 75BD next weekend at the Orlando Gun show. Mine has everything that came with it when purchased, 2 10rd mags, case, snap caps, mag loader etc. How much do you think I should as for it. It has about 500 rds thru it. Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

MSRP is $554 so you should be able to get one at a show for about $500 new in the box. I'll be at that show and I might be interested if the price is right. Put it in this post or PM me. :smt028


----------

